# HR20/HR21/HR22/HR23/R22 0x040A/0x040D/0x040E - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100*
*HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
R22-200 • R22-100*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182464

Discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182466

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok, let me be the first to ask a question.....I recently got my HR22-100 and H24-100 all set up. All seems to be ok, except when using the remote control on my HR22-100. When I press the *guide button *, it takes a second or two longer than it once did for the guide to show up on screen and sometimes when scrolling through channels it "hangs" on a channel just a bit too long. I checked my H24 and it is not experiecing any of this. In fact, it responds to the remote instantaneously. 
*Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this "slow" remote. I actually have my "native mode" set to off, as I read that it may slow down response times.*

The HR22-100 is connected via HDMI to a Pioneer Kuro if that helps.

Thanks
Hidef2010


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

^ No issue. That is normal for the HR22. It is very slow compared to the HR24. Should have made sure you got 2 HR24's instead. Good luck.


----------



## lsbrodsky (Dec 3, 2005)

After the update my custom Guide was missing a number of channels that had always remained on previous updates, some, but not all of the locals and HallmarkHD. I entered them back into the Guide and all seems well. Anyone else encounter this?
Larry


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

KoRn said:


> ^ No issue. That is normal for the HR22. It is very slow compared to the HR24. Should have made sure you got 2 HR24's instead. Good luck.


Yeah. These things are slower than s.... . Even worse after an update. :nono2:

I have 3 HR24s on the way... Can't wait. One arrives today.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

No issues, HR23-700 here


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

My HR21-700 shows that this software update downloaded early this morning. Prior to that, I was having major issues with this receiver. It would freeze on both live and recorded programs, spontaneous reboots and very, very slow remote response. Quite buggy behavior. Haven't watched it enough today to see if anything is better but it doesn't appear as though this update is meant to correct anything like that anyway. It's just very odd.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

hidef2010 said:


> *Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this "slow" remote. I actually have my "native mode" set to off, as I read that it may slow down response times.*


....I believe the 'Slow Remote Syndrome' is being treated like the 'Caller ID' fiasco. DTV feels that the longer they ignore it, we will forget it exists. I'm on my second set of DTR's and the slow remote problem is BACK. What aggravates me is the DTV continues to releases software that does not fix the remote. I still believe that a lot of the slow remote problems are caused by the apps that load when you turn on the DVR. The 'EXIT' buttons along with the red-button re-set are my constant companions.:nono:


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

DTV also continues to release software that does not fix the "Boolean autorecords capture reruns" problem — now 11 months old.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm....apparently a number of folks have either forgotten how to post in an *Issues thread *(with model number, report number, etc.), or else been confusing it for a discussion thread. Those kinds of posts will not help get anything resolved or diagnosed.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

So far looks like the latest update to my HR22-100 has disabled the s-video, composite video, and analog audio output ports completely. Effectively ending my ability to copy anything from the receiver to my DVD burner.......<crap>


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> ^ Does anybody know if this is just a problem with *sdirv*'s setup, or was turning off the low quality analog outputs part of this firmware update?
> 
> I sure hope that's not the case. The analog outputs from my three receivers/DVRs go into my whole house audio system. Using keypads, I can switch to any of them for whole house TV sound. It's great in the morning when I'm getting ready for the day and want to listen to a morning TV program in the bathroom. Plus Packer season is coming up and the game needs to be on throughout the house!


I've been playing with it all morning, done everything I can think of. Nothing I've been able to do gets me any output on the "low quality" analog outputs from my HR22-100.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Why have they gone back to releasing these half baked updates?


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> Why have they gone back to releasing these half baked updates?


Huh??

I'm the only one (here) who's reported any kind of a problem, and I'm not convinced at all that it's related to the update.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Have you tried unplugging it for 30 minutes?


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I seem to have lost local HD feeds here in the.bay area.


----------



## Smitty7265 (Feb 15, 2008)

Anybody know if these versions (0x040A or 0x040D) will fix the stuttering video/audio issues on recorded and time delayed video? I believed this was introduced on version 0x03DE, which currently on my HR21-700.

Right now, my recorded media is completely unwatchable.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177551

Thanks all!


----------



## ZTerry (May 24, 2007)

I have a HR20 receiver that is several years old, and although the picture quality is outstanding, I have problems when trying to rewind and play (pic will often stick or halt). I can live with that for now, but I am experiencing audio dropouts occasionally (not too often, and just or a second). Do others experience these intermittently or is it a sign of a receiver going bad? Thanks.


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

I can always tell when I've had a SW update, it's when my DVR constantly reboots. My HR21-100 is doing the rebooting loop, which it did on the last update, if not others before that. Already powercycled it once, I'll let it sit for a long amount of time this time. I think it took a few restarts to cure it last time. The HR21-700 in another room doesn't seem to get stuck like this.


----------



## Smitty7265 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm willing to try anything at this point. Time delayed or Recorded content is irritatingly and near impossible to watch. I did notice that on Time Delayed material, if I fast forward to real time, it clears up. Almost makes me believe there is a buffering issue, or memory is not being mapped right or simply bad memory. 

Is it possible to force a FW update (from 0x03DE to 0x040A or 0x040D)?

BTW, signals are high so it's not a dish alignment problem.

Thanks for any help offered, really!
-D


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

Hmmm, well had the DVR and external enclosure turned off for a half hour, still having the same issues. Sometimes it just reboots, sometimes there will be a message on the screen about an issue with the external enclosure. I got that same kind of message the last time there was an update and once it got up and running, I had no problems for the past few months.

I'm doing a red button reset right now, anything else I should try? I vaguely remember instructions about pulling the sat card when doing the red button reset and then putting it in, should I be doing it that way?

Great, can't even double-check directv's troubleshooting since their website is down. I'd be happy to never get an update again.

Edit 2: Ok, it's not the external drive. I pulled the eSATA connector and rebooted the system, and I'm getting the diagnostic code 14-955. Interesting how a log of other HR2x units are having drive issues at the same time.


----------



## Marty999 (Mar 15, 2008)

Must have gotten the update last night in Wash DC area. Came down this morning to find the HR 20-100 on the blue and white rebooting screen with the DTV logo saying this will take a few minutes. I don't know if it had been continually rebooting or not. 

I powered it off (pulled plug) for 15 minutes and then on. Got stuck again restarting, but flashed on the screen that the software had been updated, so that is how I know if received the update.

I rebooted again (pulling the plug) and then it got stuck on a BSOD, which I have never had before. I've powered it off and will leave it for a while and try again.

My HR 23-700 is working fine and has not received the update.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Marty999 said:


> Must have gotten the update last night in Wash DC area. Came down this morning to find the HR 20-100 on the blue and white rebooting screen with the DTV logo saying this will take a few minutes. I don't know if it had been continually rebooting or not.
> 
> I powered it off (pulled plug) for 15 minutes and then on. Got stuck again restarting, but flashed on the screen that the software had been updated, so that is how I know if received the update.
> 
> ...


People are reporting they got updates on their HR20's update 40C is what they are saying


----------



## Marty999 (Mar 15, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> People are reporting they got updates on their HR20's update 40C is what they are saying


Well, I wasn't sure what version until now since it didn't reboot. I tried one more reboot/power off and left if for 30 minutes and it came back up on.

The version is 40c.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100* NR 0x40c Downloaded 2 units OK. Passed sefltest OK
*Reports:* 20100825-26B8 (#1), 20100825-A89 (#2)
*Issues:*
 VOD view/manage queue has disappeared It appears to have been replaced with the waiting for PPV queue...
 Misc. Options menu instructions state the system default Playlist option as "Date (Newest First)". The drop down menu shows _Keep Last Sort - Default_. My settings were again changed to _Keep Last Sort - Default_. Instructions and drop down should match...
 Playlist Sort Default setting not saved.
Everytime the HR20 reboots, the setting changes to _Keep Last Sort - Default_, which is not even the setting default per above.
 Channel 1296 appears in Guide.
When tuned to some VOD channels (like 1282) and pressing Guide, Channel 1296, Adult Swim, appears in the Guide until you page/scroll it off the screen. If you return to where it was, it's gone...
 When changing the playlist sort order, the cursor jumps to the top of the list when done.
 Parental controls non-functional on VOD channels. VOD channels should behave the same as the Guide. It simply blocks the channel completely. If you don't enter the password, it's difficult to exit VOD channels...
 Yellow TV Options menus shows redundant options: DirecTV Subtitling and Closed Captioning...
--
2-HR20-100s: Slimline 5, WB68. Ethernet (DHCP w/reserved IP), OTA, VOD, MRV, Caller ID off, scroll off. HDTV: Native, original format. Made in Mexico
HR20 #1: 2 SAT in, viewed HDMI or HD component. 1TB. Show SD dups. IR remote. Playlist Sort: List by Title (A-Z). 04/16/07
Anthem AVM 20-HD, Gennum VXP video processor
HR20 #2: 1 SAT in, HD component, parental controls. Hide SD dups. RF remote. Playlist Sort: List by Date (New) - Default?. 10/04/07


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

ZTerry said:


> I have a HR20 receiver that is several years old, and although the picture quality is outstanding, I have problems when trying to rewind and play (pic will often stick or halt). I can live with that for now, but I am experiencing audio dropouts occasionally (not too often, and just or a second). Do others experience these intermittently or is it a sign of a receiver going bad? Thanks.


Ditto!
HR20/100 here, rebooted 6 times since the NR 0x40c downloaded twice using the red button the other four times thru the reset funtion. TV Apps won't load or I get a "not connected to the Internet" message. As mentioned in the above quote; recorded shows freeze or when rewinding for 10 sec they jump back to the very beginning. All commands are really slow from the remote control. 
Even when trying to set up the Network it gives me a "No internet" message
Great NR!


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

lsbrodsky said:


> After the update my custom Guide was missing a number of channels that had always remained on previous updates, some, but not all of the locals and HallmarkHD. I entered them back into the Guide and all seems well. Anyone else encounter this?
> Larry


Me.

Several channels were missing from my "Custom 1" list (this list I most often have the guide set on). Mostly locals were affected.

I added them back to the list with no trouble and all has been fine since.

(HR20-100 was affected as described above when it received the update a couple of nights ago. I also have an HR20-700 which hasn't received the update yet.)


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Got 40*C* on 2 HR20-100's. Nothing on my -700 yet, it's still on 040.

Having a problem with an OTA recording of NYC WABC 7-1 on the 040 HR20-700. Watching live is fine but when I go back into the buffer the entire screen pixilates, stutters, freezes ... when I fast forward to "live" it's perfectly fine. Had this same problem many months ago. Affected OTA only then it went away. Now it's back. Weird.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Smitty7265 said:


> I'm willing to try anything at this point. Time delayed or Recorded content is irritatingly and near impossible to watch. I did notice that on Time Delayed material, if I fast forward to real time, it clears up. Almost makes me believe there is a buffering issue, or memory is not being mapped right or simply bad memory.
> 
> Is it possible to force a FW update (from 0x03DE to 0x040A or 0x040D)?
> 
> ...


That just started happening for me on my HR20-700 with the OLD software (040). So far my 2 HR20-100's with new 040C are OK. Can't do a report at this moment.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

This is on my HR20, so if you have a different IRD, your mileage may vary.

1) I love how the clock is in a different place on every screen. Half the screens its in the upper left where it belongs, half the screens its in the upper right under the inlay video .

2) I love how in the smart search screen, when you have an EMPTY search box, the DirecTV logo is one size, but if you have even one character in the search box, the DirecTV logo and the text underneath shrink down to like 80% .

3) I love how in my history, every program is listed 2 or 3 times . You know, just to make sure I know I watched it. One entry says "Deleted", the other says "Cancelled" .

4) I love how in this build, DirecTV removed the "x new episodes" feature in the View Upcoming Episodes screen . Cuz, you know that wasn't very useful .


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> That just started happening for me on my HR20-700 with the OLD software (040). So far my 2 HR20-100's with new 040C are OK. Can't do a report at this moment.


Curious, I have 2 HR22-100's & my latest update is 0x40d. Are your HR22's showing 0x40c?

Since I received the latest update, the Guide, List, etc seems to have slowed down more often. I reviewed the release list and don't really see anything positive on this release.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

RACJ2 said:


> Curious, I have 2 HR22-100's & my latest update is 0x40d. Are your HR22's showing 0x40c?
> 
> Since I received the latest update, the Guide, List, etc seems to have slowed down more often. I reviewed the release list and don't really see anything positive on this release.


HR22 is 0x40D and HR20 is 0x40C. Wait for 12-24 hours after the download and the speed will return to normal.


----------



## kareztt (Feb 6, 2007)

Generally very slow, very annoying. I would say this is one of the slowest performing releases yet. I quite the CE's a while back but this make me feel I am back...


----------



## chuck5395 (Nov 7, 2007)

techdimwit said:


> My HR21-700 shows that this software update downloaded early this morning. Prior to that, I was having major issues with this receiver. It would freeze on both live and recorded programs, spontaneous reboots and very, very slow remote response. Quite buggy behavior. Haven't watched it enough today to see if anything is better but it doesn't appear as though this update is meant to correct anything like that anyway. It's just very odd.


I am in 100% agreement with you. Our HR21-700 has been behaving exactly as you stated. Called Directv and they are doing a truck roll on Monday.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

slimoli said:


> HR22 is 0x40D and HR20 is 0x40C. Wait for 12-24 hours after the download and the speed will return to normal.


Thanks, they are back to normal today. And that makes sense on the "C" vs "D" versions.


----------



## CalvinB (Jan 24, 2007)

Please excuse what must be a foolish question:

I just moved my HR-21 from one room to another. I WAS using two sat lines in (for the dual tuner functionality) but now have only ONE line in. I am now unable to access MANY channels, even channels like ESPN2 (209) etc. I am getting the "searching for satellite signal" message. And my one sat line is wired in to the "sat 1 in" port. What is also kind of weird is I can hit the "down arrow" (switch tuners) and see some channels there also. Although I don't know what prompted me to "switch" tuners, since I only have one line.

What am I doing wrong? What is the remedy? Thanks in advance for any help...

Rad, thanks for the help. I just posted the same message in the discussion forum. The mods can delete this if they wish. And yes I did got thru set-up again. No help. So now it feels like an "issue". To me anyway.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CalvinB said:


> Please excuse what must be a foolish question:
> 
> I just moved my HR-21 from one room to another. I WAS using two sat lines in (for the dual tuner functionality) but now have only ONE line in. I am now unable to access MANY channels, even channels like ESPN2 (209) etc. I am getting the "searching for satellite signal" message. And my one sat line is wired in to the "sat 1 in" port. What is also kind of weird is I can hit the "down arrow" (switch tuners) and see some channels there also. Although I don't know what prompted me to "switch" tuners, since I only have one line.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? What is the remedy? Thanks in advance for any help...


First of all, this really doesn't belong in this thread since it's not a software issues with this release.

That said, have you gone through the satellite setup again so the back can detect that it now has only one sat feed vs. two?


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

My HR21-100 received the update late last week. Twice now it has stopped playing back recordings. Live TV is fine. But try to play back anything that was recorded and it just sits there.

A menu reboot gets things working for a while. A daily reboot is going to get old quick, especially since this is the unit that has my 7 year olds show on it.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

After getting the update on my HR21-700 on the 26th, the video is constantly jerking and skipping. Audio seem to be ok. It is practically unwatchable. Have tried 4 resets and disconnected from power. After a reset it is a little better for a while, but then gets progressivly worse. Any sugestions? I suppose I should call and see if they will send me another unit.


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

CalvinB said:


> Please excuse what must be a foolish question:
> 
> I just moved my HR-21 from one room to another. I WAS using two sat lines in (for the dual tuner functionality) but now have only ONE line in. I am now unable to access MANY channels, even channels like ESPN2 (209) etc. I am getting the "searching for satellite signal" message. And my one sat line is wired in to the "sat 1 in" port. What is also kind of weird is I can hit the "down arrow" (switch tuners) and see some channels there also. Although I don't know what prompted me to "switch" tuners, since I only have one line.
> 
> ...


After you set it up try menu reset this should fix it. it works on other models.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

lsbrodsky said:


> After the update my custom Guide was missing a number of channels that had always remained on previous updates, some, but not all of the locals and HallmarkHD. I entered them back into the Guide and all seems well. Anyone else encounter this?
> Larry





Fish Man said:


> Me.
> 
> Several channels were missing from my "Custom 1" list (this list I most often have the guide set on). Mostly locals were affected.
> 
> ...


And, my HR20-700 received the update last night.

It, too, was missing a bunch of channels from the "Custom 1" list, mostly locals, but some others as well, just like the "100" when it updated.

HR20-100 has been fine since I added the channels back in, I assume the "700" will be as well...


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

After a few days of running my HR22 starts getting "stuttering" on HD channels. Never had this problem until it got the updated software.

I noticed it a day or so after the update the first time. I rebooted and it was gone. Saw it again last night. No single station...all HD stations that I tried showed it. I did not try SD stations.

This is most noticeable on channels with a scrolling banner, but can even be seen in the regular video...a small hitch every few seconds. Very noticeable and very annoying.

I have not checked my HR20s to see if they have the same problem.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> This is on my HR20, so if you have a different IRD, your mileage may vary.
> 
> 1) I love how the clock is in a different place on every screen. Half the screens its in the upper left where it belongs, half the screens its in the upper right under the inlay video .
> 
> ...


The clock thing is odd!

Mine lists the "x new episodes" still. Maybe your info hasn't filled in yet?


----------



## Sparky1512 (Aug 31, 2010)

Shortly after this upgrade the internet connection for my HR23/700 quit working and I cannot get it to connect. Direct TV was no help and I am very frustrated. I am using a Cisco WET610n ethernet bridge and a Valet Plus router which are working fine. Suggestions?


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Hr20-700 with the problem of 

NOT GETTING LOCALS and other channels in HD. Keeps showing 771 error, came home after four days away, after getting the DL and rebooting it, NOTHING was recorded since the HD channels were not coming in.

A reboot clears up this problem, but it came back when away and NOTHING was recorded again.

This NOT a dish issue, all signals are strong (just had D* about two months ago re-align the dish) and ran a test last night which showed 5/5 on all transponders.

Thanks AGAIN d* for the download.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

jimed1 said:


> After getting the update on my HR21-700 on the 26th, the video is constantly jerking and skipping. Audio seem to be ok. It is practically unwatchable. Have tried 4 resets and disconnected from power. After a reset it is a little better for a while, but then gets progressivly worse. Any sugestions? I suppose I should call and see if they will send me another unit.


You're seeing exactly what I'm seeing on my HR22...It's stuttering so badly as to be unwatchable, but the audio is fine. Doesn't go longer than two seconds without a stutter, and most of the time stutters more than once/second.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

"SledgeHammer" said:


> This is on my HR20, so if you have a different IRD, your mileage may vary.
> 
> 1) I love how the clock is in a different place on every screen. Half the screens its in the upper left where it belongs, half the screens its in the upper right under the inlay video .
> 
> ...


I have a HR20-700 and I'm having the same issue with the clock. Rebooting as I type this. See if that corrects it. Anybody else have this problem and if so did you get it corrected?

Edit: Did a reboot and that didn't correct so I did a force download and that didn't work either. Clock still below the inlay video in the guide.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

chrisfowler99 said:


> You're seeing exactly what I'm seeing on my HR22...It's stuttering so badly as to be unwatchable, but the audio is fine. Doesn't go longer than two seconds without a stutter, and most of the time stutters more than once/second.


Just did a reset (from the menu, not RBR) again and it's running perfectly smoothly now.

Before rebooting I also noticed that it was doubling up some remote button presses and ignoring some others.

Tested my HR20 and it has no such issue...yet...it just updated this morning to 040C (not D)


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

Just early today got new software update to my HR20-700 noticed that all info and pics for cast is not showing.It has names only no othert info available is this a temp issue from update or something else.I,ll try a reboot but it might take awhile to reload all info.There hasn,t been anything else noticable at this time.


----------



## kruegs (Feb 19, 2007)

chrisfowler99 said:


> You're seeing exactly what I'm seeing on my HR22...It's stuttering so badly as to be unwatchable, but the audio is fine. Doesn't go longer than two seconds without a stutter, and most of the time stutters more than once/second.


Interestingly enough, I have an HR20-700, HR21-700, and HR22-100. The two former received the update several weeks back and work fine... the HR22 on the other hand... has what can best be described as a video glitch every so often on HD channels where there is a blip across the screen that is quickly gone. VERY ANNOYING. Not sure if this is similar.

I went a step further in my testing this past weekend, and performed a new software download via 0-2-4-6-8 and it reverted back to the old software version. Problem no longer present. Unfortunately it automatically re-downloaded the new code today, and within 5 minutes of turning the TV back on the issue is back.

POS.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

chrisfowler99 said:


> After a few days of running my HR22 starts getting "stuttering" on HD channels. Never had this problem until it got the updated software.
> 
> I noticed it a day or so after the update the first time. I rebooted and it was gone. Saw it again last night. No single station...all HD stations that I tried showed it. I did not try SD stations.
> 
> ...


Oh noes! I received the 0x40D update early this morning on my HR22. Everything appears to be working great [now], but I'm nervous about the stuttering issue. There are some days that I feel like a beta tester for D*.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

spaul said:


> Just early today got new software update to my HR20-700 noticed that all info and pics for cast is not showing.It has names only no othert info available is this a temp issue from update or something else.I,ll try a reboot but it might take awhile to reload all info.There hasn,t been anything else noticable at this time.


The cast info and pictures will populate over the next 12-24 hours. No reboot needed.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Recordngs being skipped when episode is available in the On Demand library. HR21-700

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=183422

jdg


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

Atari thanks for the info it seems that my cast &info is starting to show up now.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

got 040d on my hr21-700 today.. killed the drive in it.. luckly it's an owned unit and a spare drive I had brought it back to life......................


----------



## rob5819 (May 26, 2007)

HR20 running 0x40c, HR21 running 0x40d. They are both connected to the same Cisco Catalyst 3560 switch and have been doing MRV successfully since it was in beta. 

After both DVRs got the latest software the HR21 keeps showing items in the shared playlist from the HR20 that were already watched and deleted on the HR20. If I try to play one of these shows on the HR21 (knowing that it is deleted) I get an error saying something about "no packets received" which is fairly obvious since the show isn't there. Rebooting the HR21 cleans the playlist up for a while, but later deleted shows seem to re-appear again. This problem does not happen in reverse (shows deleted from the HR21 appearing in the playlist of the HR20).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR23 finally got the 0x040d update this morning. All seems good, except for one little thing.
While playing a remote recording via MRV (local network) and using 30s skip the audio "burps" for a split second. That's the best way I can explain it. It's not a real problem, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, today, rather than stuttering it's just freezing for several minutes at a time, then continuing. ugh...


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Just got my update yesterday... One of my HR21-700 froze while I was poking around in the menu... The other ran fine all nite.

Why did they move the time to the other side of the screen???


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HarryD said:


> Just got my update yesterday... One of my HR21-700 froze while I was poking around in the menu... The other ran fine all nite.
> 
> Why did they move the time to the other side of the screen???


To make room for the graphics.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

Got the update on my HR20-100 and the response time is slower now than it ever has been. Very Frustrating.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Many people have reported their units slow for the first 24-48 hours. My HR20-700 certainly was. Now it's fine. It did also take a reset after 48 hours to get all the features restored.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Since the update Saturday I've had to reset, now, four times to stop freezes or stuttering on my HR22.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## leesburgbob (Sep 2, 2010)

jimed1 said:


> After getting the update on my HR21-700 on the 26th, the video is constantly jerking and skipping. Audio seem to be ok. It is practically unwatchable. Have tried 4 resets and disconnected from power. After a reset it is a little better for a while, but then gets progressivly worse. Any sugestions? I suppose I should call and see if they will send me another unit.


Same problem. HR21 update received 9/1 and stuttering began immediately on any recorded/time delayed show in any format (SD/HD). Stuttered on newly recorded as well as shows recorded prior to update that did not stutter before.
Unit also very unresponsive - 2-3-5-10 seconds to respond to remote commands.

Rebooted several times. Performed rebuild of disk (or whatever it's called when you hold record and down on the front panel when booting). Found I was able to rewind a show to a point before the begining of the show, causing an uninteruptable loop of the first 2-3 seconds of a show.

Gave up and Directv is sending a new replacement unit.

Note that this only happened on one of my two HR21s that are exactly the same pedigree - bought the same day.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Ah, it took a day for the graphics to come in. At first it just seemed odd that they moved the clock & there was now an empty space.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I have an HR22 running NR, and I went to do a total reset. You used to be able to hit up on the front panel for "-", and I did and the yellow box showed "1". What the?! I hit up again and it read "2". It goes up to nine, then to zero, then back up again.

Dash works with the remote.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

not sure if this is a release issue or not. On a HR20 the HD channels will go to a solid color screen until I reboot the unit, after that the HD channels will work correctly. Not sure if I am having a hardware issue or a release issue. I have refreshed the service from the website also.


----------



## t1g3r (Dec 15, 2007)

JohnDG said:


> Recordngs being skipped when episode is available in the On Demand library. HR21-700
> 
> See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=183422
> 
> jdg


Any idea what may have caused this and will it be resolved?


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

Both of my HR20-700's are stuttering during playback since the update. Pausing for a moment sometimes fixes the issue for a little bit.

One of my HR20's no longer plays back reliably out the component video port (both of my HR20's are using pretty much all the video & audio outputs).


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I am getting slight stuttering....


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I am getting audio stuttering very often after FFx3 + Play (or FRx3 + Play). But I think everyone else is too. (As someone said, it sounds like the audio has to go real fast in order to catch up with the video.)


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

My hr20-700 gets 771 error but my hr21-700 does not. 
I have red button reset and also unplugged it but still get same error. 
Both my HR's have freeze issues on playbacks. I am using a swm5 with both units.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

HR22 was just going through the stuttering again...rebooted.

After waiting for the long reboot sequence I saw about 5 minutes of TV, then it rebooted itself.

During the reboot, it seems to have hit something that caused it to pop up "Running receiver self check"...now it's continuing rebooting.

Is DirecTV replacing receivers because of this crap OS update?

I might try updating to the CE release tonight to see if I can get something more stable... *sigh*


----------



## bossa_nova (May 20, 2008)

Constant video stuttering on all recorded shows on my HR-21 since the update. Unwatchable. Live is fine.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's an interesting scenario.
My HR23 has the new software 0x040d.
On the Playlist there are two folders one above the other. 
Neither of them expanded.
Expand the upper one and play the program.
Once it is done, press Stop and then Delete from the menu that is displayed.
Here's the weird part. 
When the Playlist is redisplayed the second folder is expanded.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

HR20-700s have stuttering issues.:nono2:

Also noticed guide issues (it's been over a week since the update). If you scroll right through the guide (i.e. channel HGTV 229) all of the programming shows up. But if you highlight the channel and use the vertical display mode, there will be big gaps in the guide. For example it will go from 1pm Sunday to 8pm with nothing listed in between (only in vertical mode). Another unit does it too and has an even bigger gap. I had done a double reboot on one to flush the guide data a few days ago and it still does it. 

all HR20s have 040C


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR24-500/AM21

Took STB out of standby, appeared to be working fine. Tried to change to another channel, got a pop up saying no signal on tuner 2. Ran systems test, got error 43-79-894 Satellite Dish Alignmenr Problem, also another error message saying box was experiencing network playback errors. 

I checked another HR22-100, it was working fine and passed all test. Checked a HR24-500, it also passed all tests. 

Tried another HR24-500, it appeared to be working OK, tried to run system test and it sat on 0% for a couple minutes, cancelled that test and tried again. This time it got to 40% and just sat, cancelled that test and generated report 20100905-1142. While that report was running, the original HR24-500 popped up with the lost signal sat 2 message again.

Don't know what's going on this AM, rebooting both HR24-500's to see what happens.


----------



## OnTheRidge (Jan 10, 2009)

Our HR22/100 got the update on 8/31 at 4:30am. We noticed that evening that playback of recorded shows (recorded both before and after the update) had extreme stuttering, and sometime live TV would stutter and/or completely freeze. After RBRs Tuesday and Wednesday night, called DTV on Friday evening... ended up scheduling a service call on the pretext of a signal issue (tech's call, not mine) after the problem remained after unplugging the unit for a couple minutes and restarting. Since then, my wife pointed out that OTA locals hadn't been working for some time, so I removed the AM21, and so far, it appears that may have solved the problem. I'll wait till morning to be sure it hasn't returned, and then put the AM21 back in to see if the problem recurs. If it does, hopefully the service tech will be able to swap it.
Theory of the moment is that an AM21 issue may have been exacerbated by 0x40d release, but maybe it was coincidental timing.


----------



## underlord2 (Dec 1, 2006)

HR20-700 has weird volume changes, the center speaker on the 5.1 channel would go out and the left/right speakers would go in and out of volume while listening to non DD stuff on a DD connection. A reset resolves this.

My receiver is 4 years old.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

OnTheRidge said:


> Our HR22/100 got the update on 8/31 at 4:30am. We noticed that evening that playback of recorded shows (recorded both before and after the update) had extreme stuttering, and sometime live TV would stutter and/or completely freeze.


I had the same problems on my HR22...called DirecTV last night. They had me run through an disk check. It made it 1% and then got an "Error 70"...they're sending me a new DVR...


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

For those with the stuttering issue - is anyone running a stock unit with no external eSATA drive and no upgraded internal drive? I have the stuttering issue on some of my HR20s with external drives while some HR20s with external drives do not have any issues. However, 100% of the stock units work fine. If I remove the external drives from the stuttering units, everything works fine. I tried replacing the HD enclosure and even replaced the HD - same issues with the stuttering units. I wonder if there is some issue with the eSATA port causing the problem?


----------



## mjreaves53 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have an HR21/700 with no External Drive yet. Since Friday night I have had to reset my receiver twice to solve the stuttering problem on a recorded show. As a side note, both times the unit was recording a show as well as, so I lost what I was trying to record. Wifey is not happy about losing the shows I was recording. 

Had another strange incident last Monday, August 30th. The show I recorded on that night played for about 14 minutes and then returned to the beginning. Show length shows 1 hour, but I could not get past 14 minutes. 

Any comments or suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

All these stuttering comments and other problems are interesting to me because I am having no problems with either of my two HR21-700, both with external drives. I consider version 40D to be one of the best versions yet.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Stuttering on both my HR24 and HR21. As far as I can tell only on recordings off of local channels.


----------



## Rhoq (Apr 27, 2006)

HofstraJet said:


> For those with the stuttering issue - is anyone running a stock unit with no external eSATA drive and no upgraded internal drive? I have the stuttering issue on some of my HR20s with external drives while some HR20s with external drives do not have any issues. However, 100% of the stock units work fine. If I remove the external drives from the stuttering units, everything works fine. I tried replacing the HD enclosure and even replaced the HD - same issues with the stuttering units. I wonder if there is some issue with the eSATA port causing the problem?


Me. Both, my HR21 and HR23 have had the stuttering issue since the the software update hit last week. I do not have an external drive connected to either unit.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Been seeing this happen on both HR20-100 and HR20-700s several times. If you pause a live TV show, sometimes it will not unpause or the screen will remain frozen but the sound will continue. No amount of trick-play will fix it. Changing the channel results in a blank screen and no audio except for OTA. Menus work, but a reboot is needed.


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

+1 more for the stuttering issue. 

I got the 0x40D update on 9/1 on both my receivers. Both are 21-700's with no ESATA attached. About 10% free on both.

The bedroom receiver is fine. The downstairs receiver stutters so bad it's almost unwatchable. Stutters on live TV, buffered TV, SD/HD as well as TV recorded prior to the software update that played back fine. No glitches in the audio.

Another thing I noticed is this software update is SLOOOOOOWWWW!!!! UI takes forever to respond to button presses on the remote, often doesn't respond at all. Also, when I do a RBR, it takes more than 20 minutes to come back.

About the only good thing about this is that it made ESPN so unwatchable that I went to bed without seeing the Hokies choke away their lead.


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

OK - so much for my theory! LOL


----------



## mdyonke (Mar 14, 2006)

I have two HR20-100s. One works fine, but the other freezes video (grey screen) and audio -- info button, etc. still work. The only difference is that I use DoublePlay in the morning to catch four news channels (two at a time, obviously) that has the problem. Not always, but frequently, my AV freezes when I switch back to a channel that I paused previously and I have to reboot. This is brand new behavior with this release. Only way out of this state is to reboot.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Searching this thread for "fast forward" did not turn anything pertinent up, so apologies if it's come up, but...

When I fast forward, often only the top 20% of the screen moves, the bottom 80% advances at a much slower rate, perhaps showing a new imagine only once every 5 seconds. This makes it virtually impossible to use the FF feature.

Oh, perhaps I should search "FF", but often a 2 character search does not work well.

[edit] Nope, no FF.


----------



## trentonresident (Aug 27, 2009)

HR20 stutters during delayed (like 15 minutes ago) live playback -better when fast forwarded to "live" playback of RECORDING programming, or while a program is recording other than what I'm watching. Unmanageable with pause play, skip forward skip backward. I'm sure a reboot will help but only not recording something at 11 eastern. Annoying!


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

gtbuzz said:


> +1 more for the stuttering issue.
> 
> I got the 0x40D update on 9/1 on both my receivers. Both are 21-700's with no ESATA attached. About 10% free on both.
> 
> ...


Found another problem today. I turned everything on and for some reason the video is frozen on the screen. Audio comes through fine and I can even use all the menus, etc. When I change channels, the screen goes black like normal, but when it comes back a few seconds later, the same frozen picture is there. Didn't matter if I changed tuners or even played recorded content. Only a RBR fixed it but this release is so bad it took 20 minutes to find that out.

Just like before, no issues on the HR21-700 (same) upstairs.

Everything was peachy before 040D. Piss poor job on debugging this one, DTV.


----------



## yorchi (Sep 9, 2010)

My HR22 shows it was updated 8/24 to 0x40d. No problems noticed until last week, first occasional stuttering, then yesterday total freeze on live playback. No response to remote or buttons on box, reset by red button. No problems till I paused it, then same as before, no response, tried waiting 15 minutes just to see, finally reset by red button. So far I have only had this freezing problem on live playback and programs recorded after yesterday morning. I noticed two people mentioned hard drive problems since the update. Could that be the problem here?


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

poppo said:


> Been seeing this happen on both HR20-100 and HR20-700s several times. If you pause a live TV show, sometimes it will not unpause or the screen will remain frozen but the sound will continue. No amount of trick-play will fix it. Changing the channel results in a blank screen and no audio except for OTA. Menus work, but a reboot is needed.


I have the *EXACT* same problem with my HR20-100, reset at least once every 4 days or so. Pisses me off because sometimes I have to wait until a recording stops to reset, in the mean time I lose my buffer if I go to another TV.

But now I've also notice since this crapola update, is my recordings don't exactly start playing from the beginning, time scale says "0", but I can back up at least 30-60 seconds. Rather annoying to have to reverse every time I play a new recording.

So far this has not happened on my HR20-700 or my HR21-100, but they also get less use, time will tell.

Any new updates in the pipe to correct this?


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok, so I got up this morning and found that *both my HR22-100 & my H24 were turned "on"*. I know I shut both systems off last night...... *Anyone else experience this before? Were the units being up-dated or something? * I already have the latest FW on both units, so I know it can't be that.....ANY HELP ON THIS IS APPRECIATED!!

PS. This is the 1st time this has happened.

Hidef2010


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

hidef2010 said:


> Ok, so I got up this morning and found that *both my HR22-100 & my H24 were turned "on"*. I know I shut both systems off last night...... *Anyone else experience this before? Were the units being up-dated or something? * I already have the latest FW on both units, so I know it can't be that.....ANY HELP ON THIS IS APPRECIATED!!
> 
> PS. This is the 1st time this has happened.
> 
> Hidef2010


I had this happen shortly after the last update, all 3 HD-DVR's were on & had been reset in the middle of the night/early morn before 5:00 a.m.

I'm going to assume it was a forced reset by D*


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

HR21-200

Intermittent, every other day or so: *Play *has no effect on a paused program, even if pressed repeatedly. Other trick-play buttons have no effect either. Left arrow (or is it List?) corrects the situation.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> HR21-200
> 
> Intermittent, every other day or so: *Play *has no effect on a paused program, even if pressed repeatedly. Other trick-play buttons have no effect either. Left arrow corrects the situation.


Left arrow really?

I'll have to try that, better than a reset!

Thanks


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

ktk0117 said:


> I had this happen shortly after the last update, all 3 HD-DVR's were on & had been reset in the middle of the night/early morn before 5:00 a.m.
> 
> I'm going to assume it was a forced reset by D*


Thanks ktk0117, should I have left them on? Assuming it's what you said they were on probably for a good 4-5 hours. Why did D* do forced reset?

Thanks
Hidef210


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

gtbuzz said:


> Found another problem today. I turned everything on and for some reason the video is frozen on the screen. Audio comes through fine and I can even use all the menus, etc. When I change channels, the screen goes black like normal, but when it comes back a few seconds later, the same frozen picture is there. Didn't matter if I changed tuners or even played recorded content. Only a RBR fixed it but this release is so bad it took 20 minutes to find that out.
> 
> Just like before, no issues on the HR21-700 (same) upstairs.
> 
> Everything was peachy before 040D. Piss poor job on debugging this one, DTV.


I am getting the exact same thing... two HR21-700s... one is fine, the other needs a restart every other day due to stuttering... and I have no programs stored on it...

this is a really bad upgrade!


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

hidef2010 said:


> Thanks ktk0117, should I have left them on? Assuming it's what you said they were on probably for a good 4-5 hours. Why did D* do forced reset?
> 
> Thanks
> Hidef210


Makes no difference if you leave them on or off, if it resets it usually ends with the unit "on"

As to why, maybe they thought it would resolve some issues, unfortunately it was a waste of time.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

HarryD said:


> this is a really bad upgrade!


Agreed, I just wish it was remedied, or give me my previous software back!

As it stands, I'm getting angry about it, and I'm going to insist on some credit for the interruption in service so often, I'm going to call tonight or tomorrow if they don't fix this pain in the arse update


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

I talked with a techie where I purchased my system. He asked me to do a reboot and reload the software. That seems to have solved the problem with everything I have recorded since the reload. All programs since the update and the reload are worthless. All other functions seem to be working better.

Those having problems might want to try this to stop some of the constant reboots needed to help with stuttering.

Thanks,


----------



## gtheel (Jun 28, 2007)

I was seeing similar behavior with my HR2x (can't remember the exact model, but it wasn't a HR24) where it had a slight stutter every ~2 seconds during live programming, and significant stuttering and pixellation watched delayed or recorded programming. I suspected a failing hard drive, but after reading this thread I wonder whether it has to do with this software version.

When I called D*, the CSR scheduled a service call and they swapped out my old one for a HR24. The HR24 is doing exactly the same thing, so it seems more likely that it is a software problem and not a dying hard drive. 

Can I revert to an older version to test this theory? Is there any way to force it to not upgrade after doing that?


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

mreaves53 said:


> I talked with a techie where I purchased my system. He asked me to do a reboot and reload the software. That seems to have solved the problem with everything I have recorded since the reload. All programs since the update and the reload are worthless. All other functions seem to be working better.
> 
> Those having problems might want to try this to stop some of the constant reboots needed to help with stuttering.
> 
> Thanks,


Maybe I'll try that and see what happens.

But people that aren't into this like we are, are probably saying how crappy D* is!


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

got the new software 2 weeks ago but just this week started stuttering. strangely a friend has an r16 and it's happening there too. One night i was watching something off hdnet and it froze then no buttons worked at all on remote or unit. then it rebooted. first time i ever remember that.


----------



## d889 (Sep 11, 2010)

same issues for my HR21-700. terrible stuttering, unwatchable recordings. reboots every day, menus slower than normal...

talked to DTV today... they didnt budge at all with sending me a new receiver... got to a supervisor who would only make an appointment... the only solution they had was to "reset it every time it stutters"... hell no. i told them they could pick up the dish in the trashcan if they couldnt get out here tomorrow, and magically i have a service call for tomorrow... hopefully they will just give me a new box and not try to pawn it off onto other things


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Very odd. Is this "stuttering" only occuring on HD programming?

I have an R22 and 2 R15's and they don't seem to be having the problem (knock on wood). I do not have HD service from DirecTV.


----------



## d889 (Sep 11, 2010)

d889 said:


> same issues for my HR21-700. terrible stuttering, unwatchable recordings. reboots every day, menus slower than normal...


tech came today, said it was the hard drive hitting bad sectors... which makes sense, and since the hdd diagnostic didnt give any errors there was nothing they could do over the phone. they swapped it out for an hr24-100 and all is well. it took some rough talking, but im happy overall.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Twice now since this firmware upgrade I have been forced to reboot the HR20 due to response time getting very very slow (like 10+ seconds between button press and action).

Reboot fixes it for about a week. Almost as if there is a memory leak.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## mdyonke (Mar 14, 2006)

2 HR20-100s (no external disks): I've been having problems with channels having video freeze while audio still plays. Change the channel and then get grey screen without audio. Change back using 'Previous' button and get grey screen/no audio. Meanwhile all the buttons still work. (This has been reported by others.) While experimenting I changed my Guide to show both HD and SD channels and switched to the SD version of the same channel and they were fine. Changed back to the HD version and grey screen/no audio. This happens with both D* HD and local HD via D*.

This is all after watching for a while and frequently while using DoublePlay. 

A RBR fixes all...until the next day or two and it happens again. ARG!


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

It's looking like the audio stuttering problem may be fixed in the next software release, so, I'd recommend not doing anything drastic in the short-term.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Receiver:* HR21-100 with AM21 and 1TB eSata
*Issue:* TV Apps and Scoreguide stopped working
*Report ID:* 20100916-1A50 (before restart) and 20100916-2741 (after restart)

Last night both the Scoreguide and TV Apps stopped working (they were working OK on my HR21-200 so knew the issue was with the HR21-100). When pressing the right arrow to load TV Apps, the blue "TV Apps is loading... this may take a minute" did appear on screen, but then the app bar never appeared. For the Scoreguide, I never even got the on screen reminder prompt when tuning to an applicable channel (ESPN, YES, etc).

This morning I did a menu restart and now everything is working again (see report IDs above).


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

hi i got this update late august all is well on 1 hr20-700 with 1.5tb esata, 1 hr21-100, 2 hr23-600s. the menus are typically slow on all. never had a problem with the esata except it slows the menus even more at times. if i got to wait a few seconds im not really concerned. but thats me. dan


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Audio/Video not in sync on my HR21 for live TV. Restart did not help.

TV Apps not allowing adding new apps to doc on HR21. Restart did not help.


----------



## drhart416 (May 14, 2010)

Video stuttering again with HR23-700. Reset fixes it but only lasts about 5-6 days. 3rd time having to resort to this. Pretty sure it's only been doing this since my update Sept 1.


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

So I found something that works (for me at least) in fixing the stuttering issue.

I forced a firmware download to see if there was something different or maybe somehow I could revert back to the previous version. 0x040d installed again but when it was done, lo and behold, the stuttering was gone. [Extreme] Slowness was gone too. Back to the regular laggyness that was always there in the HR21's 

About 2 days later I had a power failure and when things came back up, the stuttering and slowness was back. Forced a firmware update again and like before, problems solved. Out of curiosity, I did a RBR and it was stuttering again. Reinstalled the firmware and it's gone.

I've got no clue as to why this works for me, but it does. Kind of crappy that DTV's shoddy software is making you jump through all these hoops, but hopefully it can help someone else.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

mdyonke said:


> I've been having problems with channels having video freeze while audio still plays.


Same here (as with others). Happened last night just as I was freeze framing the 2-pt conversion on MNF. Of course, then, I did not want to RBR and miss the end of the game. Very annoying.

I have also noticed that my reception seems to be weaker. I used to wonder about those cable commercials saying that the dish would lose signal during storms. My past experience was that the signal was very stable, even during a strong storm, except right at the edges of a storm. Maybe something about the transition bothered it, but it would last less than 5 minutes.

Now, however, even a little rain has an effect on my signal strength, including getting 771's. I checked my dish and it is fine and still has a clear view of the sky. Has anyone else seen this with the 0x40c firmware? I think doing an RBR one time fixed the signal strength problem, but I don't know what firmware level I was on when I did that.

Pauley


----------



## miles (Aug 31, 2007)

Same here with hr23-700. Reset fixes it for a while. I have been recording a lot lately and was concerned that the recordings would retain the problem but they didn't. Also live viewing does not have the problem. Also the apps seem to work again on reset. My networked hr20-700 does not have the problem. However when I played the hr23 recordings through the mrv ethernet on the hr20 before the reset the problem appeared but went away after the reset.


----------



## smalltownhick (Jan 2, 2008)

During the 30 second skip ahead, enabled by searching for 30skip, the audio doesn't mute resulting in a short audio hiccup at the end.


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

Receiver: HR-21 REM ver 0x40d
Issue: won't respond to remote after paused for long time.

Bought a $99 special from Directv website. Got a reman HR21-100. After software update (couldn't check with old ver cause loaded right away) noticed that if playback or live tv was paused for more then a few minutes, it would not respond to remote. Had to push select on front of box. Oddly enough if I turned off the TV and turned back on, box would come on. Customer service rep said they would send a software fix. After one week of no fix, I called and rep ordered a "new" HR21-100 REM.
Second day, same problem occurs. I am about to call again, any advise?


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Tybee Bill said:


> Second day, same problem occurs. I am about to call again, any advise?


Ask them to roll a truck with an HR24 on it. While DirecTV seems to ship "valued customers" a lot of leftover POS DVRs, installers have a lot of HR24s. (At least it'll be fast, and it probably won't be remanufactured/refurbished.)


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

Second CSR on second DVR couldn't figure it out. Elevated to Case Mgr. Case Mgr said "Known problem" and the CSR's should have known. He had 2 HR21 that freeze on pause. Said sometimes skip backwards will fix (not me). She tried to disable the screensaver, I was supposed to hit the dash button 3 times to get the software fix...nothing.
Turns out that this model is sensitive to IR and if the box is too close to TV it will lock it up. Switched to RF and all is well. Case Mgr said the CSR's knew this also. The first CSR specifically told me to keep it on IR.

As far as accepting a Reman HR21 when making a new purchase...My HR20 is starting to flake out...this will be a service call.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

AM21 didn't turn on while recording (from the DirecTV channels, not OTA recording). The HR21-200 was fine, but for some reason won't recognize AM21. Reboot fixed it, but the problem appeared again while HR21-200 was recording. Thought I had bad AM21, replaced it with a new AM21 but the problem still persists.


----------



## Ken K (Sep 29, 2010)

HR22-100 - Ox40d - Channels drop off favorite custom 1 and 2 list seemingly only after power blip re-boot. Consistently channels 252, 312 and three locals as well as a couple of the new Showtime channels (can't remember which ones) are missing. I add them back, but they disappear again if I have a power outage re-boot. 

Same thing was happening with my HR21-700, but I got tired of the loooong re-boot time and the favorite issue so I put a UPS on it. Guess I need to do the same for the HR22.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

HR20-100 got realllllllllllllllly slow again last night with response time, screen redraw. Reboot fixed it, again. I believe this is the third time I have had to do it since the latest firmware update.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

While watching a show on the HR21-100 that was recorded on the HR21-200 via Whole Home, when I get to the end and select Yes Delete from the on screen pop up box, I then get an error saying the "show can't be deleted because it's being played in another room" even though it's not. I am then able to delete the show from the playlist. This never happened on previous software, but has happened every time I've tried to delete a show this way on this software.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

Anyone else having series record problems?

Since this update, I see that if I choose to set a program or series to record, it does NOT tell me that something else is scheduled, and give me the option to cancel something else or pick a new time for mine. Yet sometimes it does.

This is happening on all 3 HR's, and it cancels new progs because they are low on the prioritizer.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I have all kinds of scheduling errors, and I've given up reporting them; it does no good. The same problems persist over months and years. I just keep a watchful eye on the Guide and the TDL every day. (HR21-200)


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

My main complaint is that this new update has made my HR23 frustrating to operate!
Press "LIST" and it takes 7-8 seconds for anything to appear. Press Guide it takes 4-5 seconds! My HR20 has also slowed down but not to the point were I am frustrated.
I just wish someone at Directv would stop pushing new features and stream line the software so it's faster. What good are new features if the Basic features keep getting slower? BTW reboots dont help much, they shave a second off the slowness and that lasts for a day or so.

And yes the series recording is now messed up! I can't even explain all the problems because they seem Random in nature.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

Man, I really wish we could roll back to the prior software, I was having no problems with that one.


----------



## drhart416 (May 14, 2010)

As I have reported my stuttering issues in a prior post in this thread, is this part of the software update or could I have another failing harddrive? I have had this problem now 4 or 5 times since the latest update. I'm using the HR23-700.


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

Yesterday, my HR20-100 lost sound. No matter what it wouldn't output any sound to the TV. The TV sound worked fine with OTA. Tried recordings and live, as well as different connections to the TV.

A reset did fix the problem.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

This update sucks, plain & simple, the worst national roll out I've ever gotten.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I do agree this update has been very buggy. I think the remote response is even worse then before.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

zudy said:


> I do agree this update has been very buggy. I think the remote response is even worse then before.


It's those damned thumbnails in the upper left corner of the screen. They have to be displayed before the box will listen to the remote.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> It's those damned thumbnails in the upper left corner of the screen. They have to be displayed before the box will listen to the remote.


That is incorrect. I have no problems on any of my units using the remote prior to the "poster" showing up for a recording or a group.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> That is incorrect. I have no problems on any of my units using the remote prior to the "poster" showing up for a recording or a group.


You have no problems? Perhaps I overstated my case, but I frequently can't use my remote until the image (if any) and the description have been displayed.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

The adding of the thumbnails have definitely slowed down the performance. It also, I believe, has introduced a memory leak, as I have had to reboot my receiver every other week since this release. Never had to do that before.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

I've had a few instances of the audio going out on my HR20-700 over the last couple of weeks. Pausing/rewinding/changing channels fixes it eventually.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> You have no problems? Perhaps I overstated my case, but I frequently can't use my remote until the image (if any) and the description have been displayed.


That's definitely not the case here.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ATARI said:


> The adding of the thumbnails have definitely slowed down the performance.


There is no doubt about that.


----------



## bigrig (Aug 7, 2002)

HR21-700 with internal drive - a few days ago it started freezing for 20-30 seconds during playback. I think it has rebooted spontaneously. And now its stuttering during playback. :nono2:


----------



## dre2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

My HR23-700 is slower than ever. Sometimes when I change channel the screen goes black (except for the blue bar with the title/info) for 4-5 seconds until the picture comes up.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

dre2112 said:


> My HR23-700 is slower than ever. Sometimes when I change channel the screen goes black (except for the blue bar with the title/info) for 4-5 seconds until the picture comes up.


Do you have the resolution set to "Native OFF" or "Native ON"? I know mine is a lot slower with it ON.


----------



## dre2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

bigwad said:


> Do you have the resolution set to "Native OFF" or "Native ON"? I know mine is a lot slower with it ON.


it's off.

i did a RBR and it's a bit faster but still slow as crap. Way too slow for my liking. Changing the channels manually (inputting the digits and pressing select/enter) takes forever. I can hit 2-4-7 and nothing shows on the screen for a few seconds then right away 247 will quickly input and a couple more seconds later it will change channels.

It's way too long. It should be instant, even a lag of 1 second... but this is absurd.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Report after menu reboot: 20101013-2c24

6:00 A.M. today first noticed "MRV failed ..... " using the H21-100.

After taking the HR21 out of standby the unit was locked up. Had no video or audio, black screen. Guide would come up but showed programming like The tonight show, or very late night guide, but showed the correct time of day in the window.

Tried to run report before the reboot and the number 201010103-47B4 came up but would not proceed. There was never a scrolling in the progress bar.

Did a menu reboot and the box came back to life. Have not fully tested but seems to be working normally now.

Intense...

J C


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

I turned my HR21-200 last night around 8:40pm. It takes a very long for the picture to come up. When it finally does, it has the conflict resolution dialog box up. It turns out that one of the programs recording at 7:30 ran long and created a conflict with the 2 shows that were scheduled to record at 8:00. 

It seems weird that with the unit in "standby" it would wait and ask about which show to record. You would think it would continue to record the show running long and record the highest priority show on the other turner. But NO, it showed that dialog box until I cleared it when I turned the unit on 40 minutes later AND didn't record any of the 3 shows!

The box has been running slower than normal so I did restart it after event, as well as taking a long time to get a picture on TV when waking the unit up.


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

fornold said:


> I turned my HR21-200 last night around 8:40pm. It takes a very long for the picture to come up. When it finally does, it has the conflict resolution dialog box up. It turns out that one of the programs recording at 7:30 ran long and created a conflict with the 2 shows that were scheduled to record at 8:00.
> 
> It seems weird that with the unit in "standby" it would wait and ask about which show to record. You would think it would continue to record the show running long and record the highest priority show on the other turner. But NO, it showed that dialog box until I cleared it when I turned the unit on 40 minutes later AND didn't record any of the 3 shows!
> 
> The box has been running slower than normal so I did restart it after event, as well as taking a long time to get a picture on TV when waking the unit up.


Well, almost the same thing happened tonight to a different DVR, my HR22-100. I turned it on, it took it almost 2 minutes to display a picture. It didn't record 5 shows tonight. It was supposed to be recording when I turned it on and only started after I turned it on and the picture finally showed up.

Not good.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

My HR21-100 was locked up this evening. I hadn't used it since Monday night, so some time in there is when it locked up. A RBR brought it back to a usable state.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

bigrig said:


> HR21-700 with internal drive - a few days ago it started freezing for 20-30 seconds during playback. I think it has rebooted spontaneously. And now its stuttering during playback. :nono2:


I have the same issue... I have two HR21-700 - one works flawlessly, the other locks up/stutters all the time..... never had any issues prior to the last software update....


----------



## shandrew (Dec 20, 2007)

Ken K said:


> HR22-100 - Ox40d - Channels drop off favorite custom 1 and 2 list seemingly only after power blip re-boot.


I've observed the same problem on my HR20. Channels have simply disappeared from my normal favorites list. I think i've seen it happen to the local pbs channel twice, and random other channels a handful of times. Weird.

I'm also running into the black screen/frozen video problem that others have noted, so about once a week I need to reboot the box (through menus, not rbr).

And everything's feeling a lot slower.

Rebooting wouldn't be so horrible if it were faster!

Details: HR20-100, 0x40c, 1 TB external disk


----------



## mmcrow2897 (Oct 19, 2010)

I am experiencing the exact problems as ZTerry on page one of this thread. Also, in Aug and Sept the sluggish delay with the remote buttons-works fine now. If you get a fix for the problem please post. I also have a HR20-700.


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok, so I realize that my *HR22-100 is not the fastest thing out there*, but it actually has been pretty good overall. Late Sunday night at 11pm, I was having some really slow channel changes. I mean, it would take about 4-5 sec to flip channels, which *HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE*!! I went to bed & didn't bother with it thinking it would resolve itself!!
Monday night, got back from work, still had not turned on the TV..... I noticed that a scheduled recording was not occuring, when it was supposed to!!! I turned on the TV immediately, only to find a BLACK SCREEN, (NO AUDIO/VIDEO) I pressed the RED button to reset and it seemed to do the trick. 
Actually, the channel changes, much to my surprise were super fast, I have never experienced this kind of speed before.
*If anyone else has experienced this on there HR22-100 please let me know. Is this a one time thing, does it happen maybe once every 5-6 months. I would hate the idea of having to press this red reset button every couple of weeks!!*:eek2:

Thanks
Hidef2010


----------



## barrytest (Jan 29, 2007)

Has anybody heard of updates to the lock problems and random reboots? I have called DTV a second time and they are having me do a disk scan this time. I don't think this is going to solve the problem. If it does not, the next time I call back I am going to tell them its totally dead so I get a replacement DVR.

HR21-700


----------



## barrytest (Jan 29, 2007)

OK:

The disk scan did not resolve the issue what a surprise. They are sending me a replacement unit, does anyone know what model it will be? I currently have a HR21-700

THX


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Any ideas if Directv is going to get the speed on this Ver fixed for the next release?
The slowness is really starting to suck the enjoyment out of Surfing channels! Now I know how the HR22 owners feel!


----------



## mdyonke (Mar 14, 2006)

Both of my HR20-100s get into a state where HD channels and HD recordings don't play (grey screen and no audio), but menus, info, timeline, etc. still work. SD channels of the exact same channel and SD recordings continue to play fine. It's like the decoder for HD stops working since this is problem I have with both live TV and recordings. One of my DVRs in connecting via HDMI and the other via Component. Both on the same dish and both have the problem. This is brand new behavior since this release. CSR told me to run a scan; didn't help. Reboot fixes problem for a day or so, but always comes back. Anyone else having this problem? I don't want to try to get new DVRs when I'm pretty sure this is a software issue and I don't want to have to fight for two DVRs with OTA. Thanks.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

super slow even after lights on machine flicker to accept command. unbearable stutters, have to turn on CC


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

mdyonke said:


> Both of my HR20-100s get into a state where HD channels and HD recordings don't play (grey screen and no audio), but menus, info, timeline, etc. still work. SD channels of the exact same channel and SD recordings continue to play fine. It's like the decoder for HD stops working since this is problem I have with both live TV and recordings. One of my DVRs in connecting via HDMI and the other via Component. Both on the same dish and both have the problem. This is brand new behavior since this release. CSR told me to run a scan; didn't help. Reboot fixes problem for a day or so, but always comes back. Anyone else having this problem? I don't want to try to get new DVRs when I'm pretty sure this is a software issue and I don't want to have to fight for two DVRs with OTA. Thanks.


I had a somewhat similar problem but it only affected some HD channels. A hard reboot (unplugging the DVR for 15 seconds) as suggested by a CSR seems to have fixed it, as well as audio dropout problems, at least for now.


----------



## ExcelonGT (Nov 4, 2010)

I just force an upgrade on my hr22 this evening and it pulled down 040E (which has a release date of today).

anyone else confirm that 040E is the latest rev? and if so, does any one know what the release notes are?

I didnt have 040d on my HR22...just whatever came with it when I became a D* customer in 2008. The lag on the HR22 has been driving me crazy though. Hopefully 040e is a better experience compared to what everyone is reporting in this thread. If not, I'm going to get myself an HR24


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

ExcelonGT said:


> I just force an upgrade on my hr22 this evening and it pulled down 040E (which has a release date of today).
> 
> anyone else confirm that 040E is the latest rev? and if so, does any one know what the release notes are?
> 
> I didnt have 040d on my HR22...just whatever came with it when I became a D* customer in 2008. The lag on the HR22 has been driving me crazy though. Hopefully 040e is a better experience compared to what everyone is reporting in this thread. If not, I'm going to get myself an HR24


My HR21-100 picked up 040E this morning.

Check this thread for sluggish DVR's:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184693

Helped mine tremendously !


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ExcelonGT said:


> I just force an upgrade on my hr22 this evening and it pulled down 040E (which has a release date of today).
> 
> *anyone else confirm that 040E is the latest rev*? and if so, does any one know what the release notes are?
> 
> I didnt have 040d on my HR22...just whatever came with it when I became a D* customer in 2008. The lag on the HR22 has been driving me crazy though. Hopefully 040e is a better experience compared to what everyone is reporting in this thread. If not, I'm going to get myself an HR24


My HR21-100 got it this morning too.

Now I got listen for audio dropouts again.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Between the extreme sluggishness and the stuttering on my HR-23, it's starting to be a chore to watch anything thanks to this software. I hope they fix this soon.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

HR22-100
0x40e

Recording of SOME HD local both OTA and SAT are awful and unwatchable, severe visual stuttering, audio dropouts, etc. Almost seems like a bad hdd, but have only seen it on local HD. Looks like bad rain fade, but it is not. It isn't signal strength either, all at 80-100% on both tuners, OTAs all 90-100% (except for local FOX KTTV (11-1) at 71%). 

Other recordings are fine. 

Any ideas? Sounds like a few have had similar problems. Is there a FAQ about generating a report? Can't remember how every 6 months when I want to report an issue and can't ever seem to find the instructions. 

Also varying but frequently very sluggish response to remote. 

Recording effected so far:
Law & Order LA Ch. 4-1 11/6/10
Undercover Boss Ch. 2 11/7/10
Amazing Race Ch. 2-1 11/7/10

Thanks.


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2007)

My HR22-100 is *painfully slow* after this update. RBR does little to help. 

So far, no recording issues, though. :nono2:


----------



## NewView (Jan 15, 2007)

HR21-200

I got the 0x40e update on 11/3 and have been having issues ever since. I came see to see if others were experiencing problems also. I see they are.

I'm seeing audio and video dropouts quite often, on both live viewing and recording. I was experiencing just audio dropouts sporadically like a lot of others, but now it's video also, which I never had before this update.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I also got this 0x40e update on 11/3... both my HR21-700s... they snuck this one in... usually they have an announcement screen.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

No end of problems on my hr23 and hr20s since this release. Long delays in the List. Video hangs after a Long pause of live tv. Rbr's periodically for the first time in over a year.


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

Who the heck authorized this release? Hr21-100 UNBELIEVABLE SLOW RESPONSE. Up to 15 second wait for some remote commands. Replaced batteries, rbr and hard reboot tried. Stuttering (recording/audio and video), occasional lockups. I have all the symptoms and problems. The worst release so far for this box, matter of fact, the worst release ever (and I have been a sub for many years). One question. When can we expect a fix for this release? IMHO, this one should have had one of those emergency "software glitch" updates pushed to us.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

My HR21-100 stutters after reboot everytime the electricity flashes or goes out for a few minutes. The ONLY thing that will get it back to normal is a plug pull for serveral hours. One or two hours doesn't work. I usually unplug it before I go to work and then plug it back up when I get home and it will reboot with everything working like it should. I had another one that did this and the only thing that fixed it was a replacement I (got a HR24). The technician didn't want to replace it because all of the system checks he ran showed that the unit was fine. He finally relented and gave me a new HR24 off of his truck. Before we got to that point he replaced my dish and LNB, multiswitch, and some of my cables. I know if I call a CSR they will want to send another tech out to look at everthing, which will be a total waste of time. Does anyone know why this happens and why an extended plug pull fixes it but an hour plug pull does not? As with most others, I never had this problem until the 0x40d/e update. DTV is full of crap when they say their updates don't screw up these HDDVRs. I am really tired of this and thinking of switching to DISH. I've been with DTV since 1994.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

jimed1, that sucks. Have you tried using a UPS to keep the power from dropping or fluctuating?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

looter said:


> jimed1, that sucks. Have you tried using a UPS to keep the power from dropping or fluctuating?


+1. A must have for a DVR and SWM power supply if so equipt. Very cheap insurance, and freedom from hassles.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

looter said:


> jimed1, that sucks. Have you tried using a UPS to keep the power from dropping or fluctuating?


The thought has crossed my mind. Do you or someone else know what wattage I need to be looking at that will run the DVR only for at least 1 hour. Most power outages here last 20 minutes or less, but occasionally can go up to 2 hours. We have about one power flash or outage a month and sometimes have them two or three days in a row after storms roll thru.

Thanks.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

mdyonke said:


> Both of my HR20-100s get into a state where HD channels and HD recordings don't play (grey screen and no audio), but menus, info, timeline, etc. still work. SD channels of the exact same channel and SD recordings continue to play fine. It's like the decoder for HD stops working since this is problem I have with both live TV and recordings. One of my DVRs in connecting via HDMI and the other via Component. Both on the same dish and both have the problem. This is brand new behavior since this release. CSR told me to run a scan; didn't help. Reboot fixes problem for a day or so, but always comes back. Anyone else having this problem? I don't want to try to get new DVRs when I'm pretty sure this is a software issue and I don't want to have to fight for two DVRs with OTA. Thanks.


Same problem here. Has happened multiple times w/ both my HR20-100s. Reboot fixes it, but that is not a solution.


----------



## bigrig (Aug 7, 2002)

When my playlist is sorted by title (A-Z) episodes in folders are also sorted A-Z. I just recently learned that for most people, episodes in folders are sorted by date, even when the main playlist is sorted A-Z.

I took a poll, currently there's 4 of us with episodes in folders sorted A-Z, and 26 who have episodes in folders sorted by date.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186490


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

bigrig said:


> When my playlist is sorted by title (A-Z) episodes in folders are also sorted A-Z. I just recently learned that for most people, episodes in folders are sorted by date, even when the main playlist is sorted A-Z.
> 
> I took a poll, currently there's 4 of us with episodes in folders sorted A-Z, and 26 who have episodes in folders sorted by date.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186490


This was trumpeted loudly as being fixed when the last release was, well, released. It wasn't. At least not for my HR20-100's and HR20-700.

Is there a point where something now affects so few people that they just stop trying to fix it? This is my biggest pet peeve and I warn all who are thinking about moving to DTV of this problem.

Sadly, I can not think of a more-brainless ergonomic decision than to think there might be value in alphabetizing contents within a folder. That never should have been an issue in the first place, and now it is an issue that drags on and on.

Please fix this for the rest of us.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

TomCat said:


> This was trumpeted loudly as being fixed when the last release was, well, released. It wasn't. At least not for my HR20-100's and HR20-700.
> 
> Is there a point where something now affects so few people that they just stop trying to fix it? This is my biggest pet peeve and I warn all who are thinking about moving to DTV of this problem.
> 
> ...


Both of my HR21-700 have the playlist sorted by title (A-Z) and episodes in folders are also sorted A-Z. I also would like this fixed.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please add me to the list of people that have started to experience stuttering of video and audio on playback. As the stutter is repeatable at the exact same spot, I would assume that the fault is in the recording process, rather than in playback. It just started happening this month with 40e on my HR-100. Unfortunately, if it is a recording problem, I'm unable to tell you what I was doing that might have caused the problem ... like pressing list, searching for a show, or recording two programs at the same time ... or some combination of all of these !

I do have a question: While recording, if I press pause for a minute, so I am viewing the buffer rather than the source, if a stutter was placed on the disk, would I see the stutter in the (paused) buffer? That would let me try to create a stutter at will.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

looter said:


> jimed1, that sucks. Have you tried using a UPS to keep the power from dropping or fluctuating?


Just installed a CyberPower C910-5852 UPS... rebooted and let sit for a few hours... no real change... very sluggish... takes 20-30 seconds to respond after pressing the remote. While I needed a UPS anyway... I don't think this is making it better.


----------



## bigrig (Aug 7, 2002)

HarryD said:


> I have the same issue... I have two HR21-700 - one works flawlessly, the other locks up/stutters all the time..... never had any issues prior to the last software update....


It was the hard drive going bad in mine - if you lease, just call and you should be able to get them to ship you a new (refurb) unit for 20 bucks.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

We have a backlog of programs to watch, stretching back into early October. Anything recorded before the 11/3 download of 40E plays smoothly over MRV from an HR24 in our bedroom to our livingroom HR23. Anything recorded after begins to stutter shortly after the program begins and gets worse as it continues.
If we pause playback briefly, then resume, the stuttering smooths our for a minute or two. We experience no stuttering if we watch the program on the bedroom HR24. Obviously we're having a problem related to the HR23 playing streaming content via our house ethernet network (I'm in unsupported status after setting up MRV on my own).
Is there any way we can downgrade to the previous software version? Is forcing a download just going to re-download the same buggy crap DirecTV pushed on us on 11/3? I'm loathe to deal with DirecTV tech support after what I've read here.
Any ideas for workarounds are appreciated. The current software build has effectively wrecked our setup.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

bigrig said:


> It was the hard drive going bad in mine - if you lease, just call and you should be able to get them to ship you a new (refurb) unit for 20 bucks.


Glad yours is fixed... a software release 40D made my receiver act like it is now... it was fine before the 40D update....


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Redline said:


> My HR22-100 is *painfully slow* after this update. RBR does little to help.
> 
> So far, no recording issues, though. :nono2:


I don't know if this is due to the latest update or what, but my HR20-700 is also the slowest it has ever been. I've had a several different DVR's over the years, and I think this is my second HD DVR, and none were ever even close to this slow. Same as the above poster, I haven't had problems with recordings. I do have audio dropouts sometimes, mainly when rewinding live TV. Is this slowness something that is being looked at, and can we expect a correction in the next update? It has gotten unbearable.


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok, now that is just bizzare Redline & eileen22, I too have an HR22-100.....and *actually since the new update, it has been very fast and responsive*. Before, I used to get "stuck" (1-3 seconds) on occasion, on a simple channel change or when accessing menus and other guide features. Now, it has been really fast. I don't know what to say really except that this is my recent experience.

Hidef2010


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

To follow up on this, it appears that if we record two programs at once on the HR24, and later try playing back one of them on the downstairs HR23, we get the stuttering. If we play back on the HR23 a program from the HR24 that was the only thing recording at the time, we get no stuttering.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

This just gets better... 
One of my two HR21-700 is still giving me problems stuttering and locking up. 30 second response time for the guide (or anything for that matter)... so I call D*.. and they tell me to run a scandisk... (hit the reset button.. then when you see the 'Hello' startup screen... press and hold the REC and DOWN ARROW buttons (both on the front panel) at the same time and hold it until you see the scanning disk screen...
I started this at 3:00PM... it's now six hours later and I'm only 33% into it... no errors but wow does this take a long time...

Anyone else do this and it take this long??

Update: It's been running for 17 hours and only at 57%

Final Update: ok it took over thirty-six hours to scan the disk and found and corrected over 856 errors... however that didn't fix the stuttering and freezing (when you hit pause)...so it's on its way back to D*...


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I sent REPORT 20101129-4799 on this problem.

The DVR is an HR20-700 running 0x40c. I was watching a show via MRV at the time of the failure. I had just hit skip forward a couple of times fast when the DVR froze. The system stoppped all output on HDMI. It appeared to be unresponsive to any remote control commands. It wouldn't go into standy when hitting the front panel button.

The report is after rebooting by yanking the power cord.


----------

